# New member with A/C Trouble 2010 2.5 Altima



## panthers65 (Apr 29, 2014)

Greetings everyone. Found the forums trying to diagnose an AC issue with the family hauler

Was driving down the interstate yesterday and noticed the A/C randomly started blowing warm air. Pushed "auto" and still blowing warm air, even with the air turned all the way down.

2010 Nissan Altima 2.5 with 75K on the clock. Bone stock everywhere. 

Fans are engaging, blower still moves air, but the compressor clutch is not engaging. Fuse in the engine compartment is good.

Reading 12v at the plug to the compressor, not making any noise.

Questions:

1. If the fluid was low or relay was bad, this would prevent the 12v reading at the compressor, so I can rule these two out.

2. ASSuming the problem lies with my compressor, but there are no noises, is it safe to say the compressor clutch went out?

2b. If the compressor is out, is it acceptable to buy another compressor, pull the clutch off the new compressor, and put it on my old compressor? I have hand tools, but would prefer not to replace a good compressor and have to pay someone else to recharge the system if it's only the clutch


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Why don't you just buy a new clutch only. They're around $150 from a nissan dealer.


----------



## panthers65 (Apr 29, 2014)

rogoman said:


> Why don't you just buy a new clutch only. They're around $150 from a nissan dealer.


Thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow. Didn't even know you could do that, I searched all the "normal" parts stores with no luck. Thought it was whole compressor or nothing.


----------



## susai (May 19, 2015)

I purchased a new Nissan Altima in 2010. My car is still less than 50K miles and less than 5 years. One day I suddenly found my A/C was not working and only hot air is blowing up. I took to Nissan dealer to diagnose the problem. Dealer came back with a price tag of $1200(including $125 for diagnose) which is insane. Just 2 months before I changed the front brake rotors, brake pads and serpentine belt where they charged me for $800. A car which is not 5 years old, I have to spend $1200 to replace the air compressor. I contacted Nissan Customer Affairs to help me because paying $1200 for a <5 year old is ridiculous. It’s almost the 1/4th resale price of my car. Since I was previously having a Nissan maxima(used car), I felt Nissan is a good car to purchase which proved to be wrong. After 12 days, Nissan Customer Affairs said they cannot do anything to help me. 
My recommendation is, PLEASE DO NOT PURCHASE ANY NISSAN CARS, not only their car but their Customer Affairs is also useless.. I am fixing my car and planning to sell and buy other cars which is not manufactured by Nissan.


----------



## jamiecantar (Jul 19, 2015)

Susai, 

I'm new here with an Altima A/C problem and I know your frustrated as I am, but I can almost guarantee you that every car maker and model will at some point in it's life have a major repair problem, it's a fact, some sooner than others, it's the luck of the draw. Car dealerships make a lot of money on parts and service and not much on the car sale itself. Switching Nissan for another brand will not solve your frustrations. The reason you buy any car is for it's safety, price, styling, and options best suited to your needs...If repairs bother you, only carefree solution is to buy the extended warranty or lease car's for a 3 year term and then trade them in for a new one. Always under warranty and nothing to worry about, just make the monthly payments, put gas, turn key and go...


----------



## pattersonjohn116 (7 mo ago)

I recently purchase a used. 2010 Nissan altima about 4 months it has 139..425 mileage a nd I regret this day I bought it looks good but so many problems from vibration to bumping noise still paying for but which I can trade it for something else. don't really have the money to put in it. and make payments on it too.any suggestions


----------

